# 'Mortarion' and Squats for sale



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

I have the following for sale:

Ronin Death Knight/Mortarion (painted)

£50










Squat bikes (3 + 1 trike missing headlights)

£30











Squat Exo-trike

£10










Squat guildmasters x2, adventurers x2 and Squat warrior.

£10










All models sold a seen, postage to UK included, happy to post worldwide but will add postage costs.


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Squats sold.

Willing to part exchange 'mortarion' for:

Thunderfire cannon,
(unbuilt) drop pod(s)
(unbuilt) stormraven
(unbiult) assault terminators


----------



## bobsy99 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ill trade you assualt termies


----------

